# zineth 26"



## revelution_resto (Nov 13, 2007)

any one interested in a zineth?Its fully dressed.


----------



## Gordon (Nov 14, 2007)

*Zenith*

Could you post a photo or email one to gbradbury@nemont.net


----------

